# Dawes Galaxy



## Plax (11 May 2008)

Would a Dawes Galaxy / Super Galaxy / Ultra Galaxy be overkill for the everyday commute (8 MILES) with occassional weekend rides? I was looking at the 601 again and noticed that Evans had the Ultra Galaxy discounted and I started drooling. It has a triple chainring and 27 Shimano XT gears which would be ideal for round these parts. Stick some panniers on and I could even do the weekly shop.

So, should I stick to my original plan of getting the Discovery 601 (where I would need to get mudguards and a pannier rack too), or treat myself to the Ultra Galaxy and join the "my bike's worth more than my car" brigade?

Somebody talk some sense into me!


----------



## mickle (11 May 2008)

Buy the Ultra Gal, gal. You'll never have to buy another bike.


----------



## simoncc (11 May 2008)

I've got an Ultra Galaxy and it is a superb bike. All 3 Galaxies would be great for your commute and the odd weekend ride. Which one you buy depends on how much you want to treat yourself.


----------



## Plax (11 May 2008)

You two are a real bad influence on me. 
I've spent the day "researching". 
I've been whizzing (well if you call riding up and down the bike hut bit whizzing) round Halfrauds on the Carrera Vanquish they had on display. It wasn't set up properly but the important thing is that it had drop handlebars. Will take a bit of getting used to but the important thing is that I felt reasonably comfortable on the drops and I had a go at pulling the brakes when my hands were mainly on the top - on the hoods do you say? Which I preferred to do than pull them when my hands were on the drops.
Anyways I had a read of Internet reviews, found this article quite funny;
http://www.bbc.co.uk/dna/h2g2/A594425

My mind was made up, if I'm going to pay an absurd amount of money on a bike, then I might as well get the Dawes Ultra Galaxy. The reason I was keen on the Discovery 601 initially was that I wasn't keen on the idea of drop handlebars, but having a play on a bike with drop handlebars I'm now happy to take the plunge. I look forward to the first 500 miles of breaking in the Brooks Saddle.
I've requested a Saturday delivery so fingers crossed it will come this Saturday!


----------



## upsidedown (11 May 2008)

I have a very old Super Galaxy (1979) that i use for my 3 times a week 44 mile round trip. It begins to make a lot of sense when you have to carry a laptop, clothes etc. The new ones are probably much better so I would definitely go for it.

As mickle said, you'll never have to buy another so a good investment.


----------



## John Ponting (11 May 2008)

weather forecast for next Sunday is pretty good - but, of course, I've no idea where you are.


----------



## Plax (11 May 2008)

John Ponting said:


> weather forecast for next Sunday is pretty good - but, of course, I've no idea where you are.



Well, I'm in North Wales. Met Office only goes as far as Friday, but I tried Netweather and they've put a 77% chance of it being cloudy with outbreaks of rain. Its the same forecast for the Saturday


----------



## Twenty Inch (12 May 2008)

It's a bit of overkill for your commute, but you won't regret it, and if you get into touring you'll be very pleased. You'll never need another one. Go for it.


----------



## Arch (12 May 2008)

Galaxies are great. I really must get round to building mine back up (it needs a respray). 

Mines even better, coz I got it for £15 at a Uni bike auction...


----------



## Rhythm Thief (13 May 2008)

Buy a Galaxy. Still one of the best all purpose bikes around, in my opinion.


----------



## gambatte (13 May 2008)

Plax said:


> Well, I'm in North Wales. Met Office only goes as far as Friday, but I tried Netweather and they've put a 77% chance of it being cloudy with outbreaks of rain. Its the same forecast for the Saturday



Aaah, North Wales and weather forecasting: 

Look towards Snowdon. If you can't see it, it's raining. If you can, it's about to rain!


----------



## Plax (17 May 2008)

*Gutted*

Well, I didn't think my bike would be arriving today. I didn't get an email from Evans saying they'd despatched it, and they haven't updated the order history or nuffin!

Imagine how gutted I was this morning, after cycling back from the parents to find a delivery note waiting for me. They'd tried to deliver the bike today at 10:30am!!!!!!!! I missed them by an hour . I phoned the hub and the guy said they'd try again to deliver it on Monday, I've asked for a morning delivery. Thankfully I have the day off Monday as I am having a long weekend. Hopefully they really will deliver it in the morning, as I have the dentist in the afternoon. 

It's going to be a long wait until Monday.............


----------



## Plax (19 May 2008)

Well it has arrived!!!!!!!!! Unfortunately the rear rack was missing. Who in the hell sends a touring bike out with no rear rack? I suspect the depot probably knicked it as when I was getting the bike out I did notice that the box looked like it had been opened and closed again but i checked the bike over and it looked fine, I just didn't twig at the time the rack was missing. So the driver went on his merry way and I signed for it. 
I have phoned Evans Cycles to say that the rear rack was missing and the guy I spoke to said they'd send another one out, and he didn't question anything which I was surprised at.
So I hope that this is actually what will actually happen. 
Anyone got any experience of Evan's Customer Service?


----------



## Crackle (19 May 2008)

Plax said:


> I look forward to the *first 500 miles* of breaking in the Brooks Saddle.



If you're lucky 

Didn't notice you'd ordered one. Don't mess around you do yeah. Bumf! Straight in and buy it. Good bike. Look forward to hearing all about it.


----------



## galaxy1 (19 May 2008)

Yep,Galaxys are good bikes.I've got the normal one (the Galaxy ) and I do about 90-100 miles a week on it and have done for about 3 years and its still holding up well.definately go for it


----------



## Plax (19 May 2008)

Crackle said:


> If you're lucky
> 
> Didn't notice you'd ordered one. Don't mess around you do yeah. Bumf! Straight in and buy it. Good bike. Look forward to hearing all about it.



Well you know, once I've made up my mind!

I've kind of taken it for a spin - had to go to Dentist and visit God children - they have started crawling everywhere, the little terrors! So it was quite literally round the block.

I'll probably need some help adjusting the handlebars I think, I have put the seat as far forward as it'll go and tilted the handlebars quite far back as I didn't feel comfortable with the seat in the middle and the handlebars straight looking. This way is is much better, but somebody will probably tell me I've set it up completely wrong!

I'll start a thread in the photo gallery soon with some piccies and my thoughts on it once I've had a good ride on it.


----------



## Plax (19 May 2008)

http://www.cyclechat.co.uk/forums/showthread.php?t=12876


----------



## snorri (19 May 2008)

Welcome to the Galaxy club Plax, I wish you as much fun and as few problems as I have had with mine.


----------



## Plax (21 May 2008)

Wow is all I can say. First commute into work this morning on the Ultra Galaxy. I usually do it in just under 17mins. Today it was 14mins 49 seconds, with an average speed of 15.9mph and a top speed of 40mph!!!!!!!!!!! My average speed will probably drop on the way home as it is all up hill though, but it should still be higher than normal.

The bike racks at work were near enough full when I got in though which kind of distressed me somewhat (not literally, of course). They are a combination of the butterfly type, and the ones that lift up and have a butterfly at the top (have I lost you yet?) I couldn't do the butterfly type as the mudguard was too long (I always reverse my bike in), so I had to use the top one. Worried now incase somebody bangs it. Sad aren't I!


----------

